# Oldmiser's Bug Out Stove



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I have done alot of backpacking in the last 40 years..Just in the last few years many new hiking..camping..backing & bug out bags

Few years back all my equip was stolen on a trip..while I was fishing.....I have been slowly rebuilding with new porducts...

This came about today as of a post in Grillin & slingshots ..by You'll shoot your eye out....I had made a comment on I had a mini

stove I used for grilling as well.....few post later he said he would like to see my mini stove..I posted a couple thumb nails on his post of my stove with just lighting charcoal & then grilling a burger.....So the demo is for You'll shoot your eye out as well...stove in action

But here is a simple demo...all stainless steel...I bought this as a kit ..Plus bought a couple other items....

This stove use's 4 different heat sourse's......Chunks of Wood...Charcoal.. Trangia Alcohol Stove..& Fuel Tablets..

While back a comment was made that Ray Shot & Mr TreeFork both liked coffee..so I am using my Stainless steel GSI Mini

Expresso Machine & 2oz Double Walled stainless cup...Just the size for 1 expresso shot.....

You can sit the trangia stove inside the cube stove sit you pot on top & boil water or what ever you want to cook....

neat trick is to turn the cube stove up side down..over the trangia stove..you now have a small platform for a smaller pot or cup

to cook on......

I have used this stove about 10 times....couple of power outages do to bad weather...

For cleaning the stainless stove a good product is to use~Bar Keepers Friend~ This will keep the stove shiny as new...

sorry for the poor quality of this video..had issues with the camera release attachment for tripod...Plus raining here tonight

so bad lighting............

Thanks for watching my friends........~AKAOldmiser


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

A noter coffee fan in the house ! 
I like those coffee Mokka cockers a lot it's every time with us wen we barbecue  and that little espresso machine top notch !!! 
Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Here are a couple of pictures from early this evening..as I posted them in "grilling & slingshots" By~ You'll shot your eye out~~


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Cool video OM. That's a real nice setup you have I like it. Nice hat!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the java. Really hit the spot with the homemade bread.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Cool video OM. That's a real nice setup you have I like it. Nice hat!


Hey my friend ..I made the Hat out of old Blue Jean material had ....Even waterprooped it......Om


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

treefork said:


> Thanks for the java. Really hit the spot with the homemade bread.


Hey my friend was thinking of you when I fried up the mini stove...I said to my self get the Mini Expresso machine out...

I think too prevent over flow from the air is to maybe use a little less water in the tank..as hot water expands.......OM


----------

